# Old recessed light removal...



## Premier_929 (Dec 30, 2010)

I was going to replace the trim on these recessed cans and I cant get them out. The socket in there was clipped in two tabs on the inside and it popped out into the ceiling. Now I cant get to it to put it back or remove the trim or can. There are no screws anywhere, or tabs or anything that would hold them in place. I even tried to twist it out but wont budge. Please Help. Here is pic.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Probably a can in the ceiling suspended from bars attached to the joists/rafters. Only get it from above or cut out a chunk of drywall.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

Not the clearest picture, but kinda looks like a 3 clip remodel can. The little black strap looking things down low around the perimeter. If that's what they are...push them up a little and pull the tops of them inward.


----------



## Premier_929 (Dec 30, 2010)

There are slots for those clips but they are not there


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

It will come out. Pull and twist harder.


----------



## Dierte (Dec 18, 2010)

It's not the paint holding them in is it? I've had that before. Couple whacks w/ a screwdriver will fix it.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks like an old work can to me. You can faintly see the three cutouts where the arms rock into sucking the can up to the drywall. You should be able to rock the arms out and the can will slide down out of the hole.

My bad, dsconstructs already mentioned it. Can you look into the slots to see if the somehow screwed the fixture in place? I have seen where some hacks used really small finish nails to slide through the fixture and into the drywall horizontally.


----------



## Premier_929 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks guys, I got it. This was a ceiling built under a plaser ceiling years ago. So the sand was stuck in between the rings and I could not get it, but with a little fenagleing and few wacks, got it down.:clap:


----------

